# FX Exercise



## gazelle (1 July 2009)

If someone would like to post a 60 min chart of any currency pair preference and I will try and identify a forward reversal point . I dont have intraday FX data    although I am interested in trialling and applying some trading techniques on the 60 min chart . when you post the chart please make sure that there is a sufficient length of price action and please make a clear note of the times when important highs or lows were formed .


----------



## gazelle (1 July 2009)

*Re: FX Excercise*

Moderator , I cant seem to locate a post that was posted  tonight under a new heading  CBA , It did show up for a few minutes under trading strategies but has since dissapeared . thnx ,


----------



## Trembling Hand (1 July 2009)

why not do it yourself?

http://www.dailyfx.com/charts/Chart.html


----------



## prawn_86 (1 July 2009)

*Re: FX Excercise*



gazelle said:


> Moderator , I cant seem to locate a post that was posted  tonight under a new heading  CBA , It did show up for a few minutes under trading strategies but has since dissapeared . thnx ,




If you have posts about a stock please do a search and put them in the relevant thread. 

Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow (1 July 2009)

*Re: FX Excercise*

This thread has been relocated to the Forex forum as it is primarily forex related.


----------



## gazelle (1 July 2009)

Sorry about the mixup , I did attempt to submit a post on CBA tonight but for some reason it wasnt processed , it is most likely my pc as it has been playing up of late  and I have  lost a few things in the process but anyway heres a similar post . 

XAO 27th July  	

Looking at two possible scenarios into this date . First possibility is a top . Second possibility is a counter trend low . At this point in time due to the choppy nature of the market it is difficult to ascertain a clear direction so my strategy is to wait for the timing date to come in and then for timing and price co ordinates to align . In essence there are two dates . Friday 24th July & Monday 27th July . Either one of these dates should bring in a significant reversal . Hopefully a few days before the nominated date I will be in a more qualified position to gauge the direction of the mkt .
CBA XAO DBK GBPJPY line up on this day .


----------



## macca (2 July 2009)

Hi Gazelle,

Google MT4 and get a free demo of any currency you want, whenever you want it.

That way you could post a chart here with your thoughts already attached.

HTH


----------

